# Looking for work-Chicago NW Suburbs



## lukasb1461 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone need help around Schaumburg, Trying get with a crew to do sidewalks or residential drives. I have my own shovels and snow blower. I have a truck but no plow. I do have plowing experience if you need a driver.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish you were down on the south side


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I may have some work for you*

What areas are you able to cover? Please PM me your contact info. Thanks.


----------



## lukasb1461 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can cover Schaumburg, Hanover Pk, Streamwood, Roselle, as well as parts of Bartlett, Hoffman, Elk Grove Village and Bloomingdale.


----------



## lukasb1461 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to put in contact info. Bill Lukas 630-290-2317


----------

